# Hysteroscopy IUD removal



## nelamaria (Dec 8, 2010)

Can I code the 58562 ( with removal of impacted foreign body) 
with the 58301 for removal of intrauterine device ( IUD) Mirenia
previous attempt to remove IUD was unsuccessful at the Doctors office

or do I just bill for the 58562 only?


----------



## preserene (Dec 8, 2010)

58562 is correct and the only cpt code I would give. Diagnosis code V25.42 or V25. 40. I do not know if there is a separate code for failed procedure for  IUD in 2010; if not this would go for it.

I would not give the open failed procedure code along with the endoscopy code. The endosopic procedure is undertaken for the same purpose and complete in which case 58301 is integrated into it. You could report a E/M code for that and a documentation.
I feel you could give V code to indicate the encounter and a Physician report


----------



## nelamaria (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

